# Famous DJ from Paris' Hotel Costes, here in NYC!!



## stephrocks (Jul 21, 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]PARIS**[FONT=&quot] FAMOUS DJ Stephane Pompougnac was spotted spinning at THE PINK ELEPHANT IN NYC last week. [/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] *The world renowned DJ who spins at the Hotel Costes has become enormously popular with celebrities and sports stars that have frequented the Hotel's club in France*.  Stephane's popularity is also due to his penchant for choosing the very best music for this series. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]  His mixes are wicked hot!  *His much anticipated new CD Hotel Costes 11 (there have been 10 in the series before this one) comes out on September 23*.  The new CD features his acoustic and international mixes and takes you on a journey from Italy to Brazil without overlooking US and UK sounds.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT]


----------

